# Zeitberechnung -  pro Schichten



## m-travel (5. Oktober 2005)

VBA-Excel 2002

Folgebe Schichten haben wir:

Früh   06 - 14 Uhr
Spät   14 - 22 Uhr
Nacht 22 - 06 Uhr

Nun weiß ich, dass meine Maschine von 
9 Uhr vom 01.10  bis  23 Uhr vom 02.10 
produziert hat. 

Das Ergebis unten will ich per Code berechnen können. Beanspruchung der Maschine pro Schicht:

09 - 14 Uhr = 5 Stunden der Frühschicht
14 - 22 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Spätschicht
22 - 06 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Nachtschicht
06 - 14 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Frühschicht ( inTag 2)
14 - 22 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Spätswchicht ( in Tag2)
22 - 23 Uhr = 1 Stunde der Nachtschicht (in Tag2)

Insgesamt müsste es 38 Stunden sein.

Ich brauche diese differenzierte Berechnung um die anfallenden Kosten die eine Machine, für ein bestimmtes Produkt, pro Schicht verursacht hat.

Freue mich auf Hilfe!


----------



## ulki (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ein paar weitere Angaben könnten hilfreich sein.
- Wie sieht deine Tabelle aus?
- Was für Code hast du schon?
- Wo genau liegt das Problem?

also her mit den Infos sonst gibts auch keine Hilfe  ;-) 

ulki


----------



## m-travel (5. Oktober 2005)

*Son sieht meine Tabelle bis jetzt aus:*
A1 = 01.10.2005     B1 = 02.10.2005
A2 = 09:00 (Uhr)       B2 = 23:00 (Uhr)

*Das ist der Code den ich bis jezt schon habe:*

Sub t()
Dim datStart As Date, datEnde As Date, datTime1 As Date, datTime2 As Date
Dim dblTage As Double, dblZeit As Double
    With Sheets("Tabelle1")
        datStart = .Range("A1")
        datTime1 = TimeSerial(Hour(.Range("A2")), Minute(.Range("A2")), Second(.Range("A2")))
        datEnde = .Range("B1")
        datTime2 = TimeSerial(Hour(.Range("B2")), Minute(.Range("B2")), Second(.Range("B2")))
     End With
     dblTage = (datEnde - datStart) * 24
     dblZeit = (datTime2 - datTime1) * 24
    MsgBox "Gesamtdauer " & dblTage + dblZeit & " Stunden"
    MsgBox "Anzahl der verbrauchten Schichten: " & (dblTage + dblZeit) / 8
End Sub

Und das Problem ist, dass ich, wie ich es in der ersten Frage gestellt, möchte ich ermitteln in welche Schichten die Maschine gearbeitet hat um später die Kosten zu ermitteln bzw. den Outup. Aber dazu brauche ich erstmal diese Schlüsseln  pro Schicht:

09 - 14 Uhr = 5 Stunden der Frühschicht
14 - 22 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Spätschicht
22 - 06 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Nachtschicht
06 - 14 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Frühschicht ( inTag 2)
14 - 22 Uhr = 8 Stunden der Spätswchicht ( in Tag2)
22 - 23 Uhr = 1 Stunde der Nachtschicht (in Tag2)

Das musste dann als Ergebnis rauskommen (Gespreichert in Variablen oder Arrays) Wie auch immer es besser ist später damit weiter zu rechnen.

Grüße


----------

